# Driver spits....



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

Seen this one:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2byQ8LrCRw


I reported him to roadsafe already, so he'll get to see himself online. Should I go further and press assault charges? It's not a company vehicle unfortunately, so there's no boss to call him in.


----------



## Bollo (7 Jul 2010)

Assault. Police.


----------



## Bman (7 Jul 2010)

What a pr1ck!

I'd also be tempted to take it further.


----------



## mark barker (7 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Should I go further and press assault charges?


Absolutely! That is shocking!


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jul 2010)

WOAH! Holy sh!t Mikey! I wasn't expecting the bit at the end. Seriously, I'd report him.


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2010)

What a disgusting excuse for a human being that was,I'd definately take that one further BM,thought you were gonna get hit then too.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jul 2010)

As I was saying on youtube; if that's how he reacts to a simple situation, I'd hate to see him in a stressful one. Report him before he is!


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Jul 2010)

What a nice man. 
Driving whilst on phone was what started his abuse I suppose. After he'd gone throught the red light where did he park? Was he on double yellows or pavement? If not assault for the spitting deffo. Threatening behaviour, RLJ, possible parking violation on top. You could see from your rear view cam he was intimidating you.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2010)

Report him, no question. Assault. the fact that he also went around the corner and got back out to confront you again, seals the deal for me. Whatever is coming his way, he fully deserves.

I would, if I were you, consider in the future if making comments about mobile phones all the time, is a good idea (I'm sure you don't comment all the time, do you?)

I only comment very rarely these days, and when I do it is usually it is via hand signals (not rude of course) and a shake of the head, rather than a comment. It seems that by doing it, you are causing more agrro for yourself. Just my 2p.


----------



## Martok (7 Jul 2010)

Shocking behaviour! 

Yes, you must report this idiot. Driving whilst using the phone, jumping a red light, threatening behaviour, assault... The police should be interested in this.


----------



## Stephen-D (7 Jul 2010)

WOW man, the restraint you have, if I saw him coming round the corner running straight at with a clenched fist it would have been tempted to smack him one first.

Good on you, disgusting individual who needs taught a lesson, I would definitely report him.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jul 2010)

Stephen-D said:


> WOW man, the restraint you have, if I saw him coming round the corner running straight at with a clenched fist it would have been tempted to smack him one first.
> 
> Good on you, disgusting individual who needs taught a lesson, I would definitely report him.



Yep although it's not a good or legally acceptable response, I'm with Stephen. If he'd come running at me, I'd have just smacked him. Well done for your restraint and definitely take it further. He shouldn't be allowed out.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2010)

The size of you mate, I can't imagine many people would have come running at you...



martint235 said:


> Yep although it's not a good or legally acceptable response, I'm with Stephen. If he'd come running at me, I'd have just smacked him. Well done for your restraint and definitely take it further. He shouldn't be allowed out.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Jul 2010)

I am sure it was pretty scary, but does your camera footage clearly show him using his mobile phone whilst driving? The image is a bit dark so it is hard to tell. Also re the spitting which if he did is an absolutely filthy disgusting thing to do purely on hygiene grounds, the footage only seems to show his lips pursing as if to spit, not any actual spit flying through the air at you, unless I missed it. The fact that he came back to you, clearly shows he wanted to imtimidate you so possibly a public order offence s.5?

Report it but I shouldn't think the police will do anything ........ as you are a cyclist, well recumbent rider actually.


----------



## Defy78 (7 Jul 2010)

It's laughable, the irony of not having enough time to stop to make his call or to stop for a red light but then parking up round the corner to have a go.

People like this really don't seem to think they are doing anything wrong, maybe he needs you to report him to give him a wake up call.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2010)

You are a master of restraint.... and somewhat disadvantaged by being on a bent.

Had he come running up at me like that......


----------



## martint235 (7 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> The size of you mate, I can't imagine many people would have come running at you...



I know!!! Life is just so unfair!!! If it'd had been me in BM's place you can guarantee that the driver's window would go up, the phone would disappear and the driver would suddenly find something fascinating to look at directly in front of him, always happens that way. That's why I have to chase them so hard 

As said though it is a shocking piece of film and the guy should be done. Either that or tell me where it was and I'll go and lurk!


----------



## arallsopp (7 Jul 2010)

That was awful mate. I wouldn't have dealt with it nearly as well. I'd be the shaky kneed one hidden up round the corner. Report him, and let us know how it plays out.


----------



## Alien8 (7 Jul 2010)

That was just hilarious when he comes lumbering back round the corner threatening you with his knuckle sandwich - what a twat!

I also liked the cyclists at your side with their heads fixed rigid looking forward.


----------



## Alan Whicker (7 Jul 2010)

A police matter, without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## peteoc (7 Jul 2010)

I agree, report the git. As many people have said, well done for being restrained - my reaction would have been to hit him before he hits me  then call the police when you have him pinned on the floor.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2010)

Bl00dy hell. And to come back for a go. Loads of 'offences' committed there, at least 3 driving ones (phone, dangerous driving, and red light) and an assault...FFS !!


----------



## Crankarm (7 Jul 2010)

peteoc said:


> I agree, report the git. As many people have said, well done for being restrained - my reaction would have been *to hit him before he hits me*  then call the police when you have him pinned on the floor.



Unfortunately in the eyes of the police this would have meant them arresting you on suspicion of committing an assault ............


----------



## Origamist (7 Jul 2010)

If you want to go for a prosecution, it will need a trip to the police station, I'm sure. Good luck with it.

Did you get any details from the cyclists around you?


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2010)

Aye, I can never quite understand folk who say they would have hit him first. I have a good job and a family to look after etc. A criminal record would be a disaster for me! Therefore, my default is to never lash out first. Defend, absolutely, and if that means reacting to a punch in such a way that he hits the deck like a tonne of bricks wondering what hit him (yes judo has it's uses) then I will do.


----------



## peteoc (7 Jul 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Unfortunately in the eyes of the police this would have meant them arresting you on suspicion of committing an assault ............



I think you'll find that the law is on your side, if someone comes running towards you with what you believe is the intent to harm you then you can act in self defence. There are enough witnesses around as the road looks quite busy but also there is the video evidence


----------



## Crankarm (7 Jul 2010)

peteoc said:


> *I think you'll find that the law is on your side, if someone comes running towards you with what you believe is the intent to harm you then you can act in self defence*. There are enough witnesses around as the road looks quite busy but also there is the video evidence



Indeed, but try telling that to the police when they are about to nick you and haul you down to the station ...........


----------



## nilling (7 Jul 2010)

Self-defense? Just make sure you get Steven Gerrard's lawyer 

Truly disgusting individual and road menace


----------



## nich (7 Jul 2010)

Urgh, please report it chap. I'd love to have this fella sorted out by the police, he looks like trouble for all road users.


----------



## Riding in Circles (7 Jul 2010)

You have more restraint than me Mikey, I would have smashed him into pieces when he came back if it had been me.


----------



## gaz (7 Jul 2010)

This guy is a nasty piece of work, a deffo report at the local cop shop.
Have roadsafe come back to you?


----------



## HeyWayne (7 Jul 2010)

What an utter Cant.

Report him. Walker.


----------



## DrSquirrel (7 Jul 2010)

If he can run that fast - why is he out and about in a car? 


(Yes I know its a van and probably carries oh so important equipment).


----------



## 4F (7 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> I would, if I were you, consider in the future if making comments about mobile phones all the time, is a good idea (I'm sure you don't comment all the time, do you?)
> 
> I only comment very rarely these days, and when I do it is usually it is via hand signals (not rude of course) and a shake of the head, rather than a comment. It seems that by doing it, you are causing more agrro for yourself. Just my 2p.



I agree that that was an apalling reaction from the driver but also I agree that you are making yourself a target with the constant phone comments which seems to irrate certain nutcases. Yes it is wrong and yes it is dangerous but at the end of the day the police / courts are the only ones who are ever going to be able to stop their use.

I do worry that one day some plank is going to take real offence and use their car as the weapon.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jul 2010)

Ive not watched it yet, but from peoples posts I'd have probly hit him. You have got better anger management skills than me.

But then again you probly did provoke a reaction (again not watched it yet so sorry if im wrong) just a shame the reaction was so disgusting.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jul 2010)

Horrible bloke, but as 4F points out and as I have said before....


----------



## alvintc (7 Jul 2010)

Geez.. I agree with the other's prosecute all the way.



nilling said:


> Self-defense? Just make sure you get Steven Gerrard's lawyer
> 
> Truly disgusting individual and road menace



I don't think Gerrard is disgusting.. an overpaid fairy yes, but I think that of all footballers


----------



## Moodyman (7 Jul 2010)

Agree with 4F - you do invite them Mikey with your phone comments.

Unless you're the police, I'd ignore and get on with it.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jul 2010)

Watched the video, If this had been me, I'd have been off the bike and ready to hit him as soon as I saw him jogging back round towards me (I'll be honest, I'd have hit him as soon as he got within reach). I recon he was going to hit you and then saw the camera!

But like others said, you did provoke it somewhat.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Aye, I can never quite understand folk who say they would have hit him first. I have a good job and a family to look after etc. A criminal record would be a disaster for me! Therefore, my default is to never lash out first. Defend, absolutely, and if that means reacting to a punch in such a way that he hits the deck like a tonne of bricks wondering what hit him (yes judo has it's uses) then I will do.



My view and what I believe to be the legal view is that as soon as he raises his hand in a gesture threatening violence towards me, I am allowed to use the necessary amount of force required to prevent him performing that act. Therefore I wouldn't dish out a beating (that would be assault) but I would hit him with enough force that he didn't feel like hitting me anymore. (I had a somewhat mis-spent youth!! )


----------



## buddha (7 Jul 2010)

Wow, a crazy man - he needs help!
Though I think he was just jealous of your svelte legs


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

I think just the going in front of him would have been enough to get him to do something violent even if I hadn't said a word. At least he knew there was a video camera, which stopped him from doing anything more serious. He's the sort of driver you hope never to meet in traffic.


I provoked it? I invited it? I think not, that is contemptible posting. There is no excuse for that behaviour, ever. Nor for you suggesting it's my fault.


----------



## crumpetman (7 Jul 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> But like others said, you did provoke it somewhat.



I do not think it is fair to say that the van driver was provoked. "Put the phone down mate" or whatever he said is not a provocation.

But I agree that BM could _probably_ have avoided the situation by not mentioning the phone.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I think just the going in front of him would have been enough to get him to do something violent even if I hadn't said a word. At least he knew there was a video camera, which stopped him from doing anything more serious. He's the sort of driver you hope never to meet in traffic.
> 
> 
> *I provoked it? I invited it? I think not, that is contemptible posting. There is no excuse for that behaviour, ever. Nor for you suggesting it's my fault.*



I'd have been all in favour of you give him a beatdown tbh. 

Not suggesting its your fault, BUT....... you snapped him on the phone, you could submit this to the police and its up to them to deal with criminals. But you decide to tell him yourself, which provoked a unfavourable response.


----------



## Guvnor (7 Jul 2010)

Any copper would see you putting this mug on his arse as a clear act of self defence. You already showed restraint after he went for you in his car, then again when he spat at you. So when he runs at you with clenched fists you would be well within your rights to stick one on his chin. I bet my life that you would win in court also. You've definetley got more restraint than me mate. I think i would have wrapped my bike round his nut!


----------



## crumpetman (7 Jul 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> I'd have been all in favour of you give him a beatdown tbh.
> 
> Not suggesting its your fault, BUT....... you snapped him on the phone, you could submit this to the police and its up to them to deal with criminals. But you decide to tell him yourself, which provoked a unfavourable response.



Pointing out to someone that they are doing something illegal and dangerous to their own safety and those around them IS NOT a provocation. If BM had said something abusive to the van man or something unrelated to the phone usage then yes that would be a provocation.

Just because something bad happens after you speak to someone it does not automatically mean that you provoked them.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jul 2010)

crumpetman said:


> I do not think it is fair to say that the van driver was provoked. "Put the phone down mate" or whatever he said is not a provocation.
> 
> But I agree that BM could _probably_ have avoided the situation by not mentioning the phone.



Im not saying he went out there in a way to to purposefully to get a reaction other than him putting the phone down, but what he did say was enough to incite anger, hence provoking. Its quite a pedantic way to look at it, and I see what you are saying. I just dont fully agree.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

Thanks crumpetman, well put!


----------



## Origamist (7 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I think just the going in front of him would have been enough to get him to do something violent even if I hadn't said a word.



I've popped into 10000s of spaces in front of drivers at the lights - none have spat at me, intimidated me with a vehicle, or stopped and threatened me. I think it was the comment about the mobile phone that was the catalyst. That said, you could have just met a complete tosser with anger management issues



BentMikey said:


> *At least he knew there was a video camera, which stopped him from doing anything more serious.* He's the sort of driver you hope never to meet in traffic.



Well, we simply don't know that as there is not a parallel universe in which you don't mention the camera.



BentMikey said:


> I provoked it? I invited it? I think not, that is contemptible posting. There is no excuse for that behaviour, ever. Nor for you suggesting it's my fault.



I have a grudging respect for the way you point out the misdeeds of motorists. It's not my approach, but good luck to you.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2010)

BM, I'm certainly not suggesting you've provoked anything. I'm just saying (as someone who has been know to make the odd comment or two in the past...), that I'm not sure the gain is worth the pain. 

That does not mean that I will not make comments in the future. Far from it, but I do try and reserve it for the worst offenders.


----------



## BSRU (7 Jul 2010)

Are some people suggesting that if you see an offence being committed you should keep stum in case the offender gets upset.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> BM, I'm certainly not suggesting you've provoked anything. I'm just saying (as someone who has been know to make the odd comment or two in the past...), that I'm not sure the gain is worth the pain.
> 
> That does not mean that I will not make comments in the future. Far from it, but I do try and reserve it for the worst offenders.



I'm quite happy with what and how you posted, Magnatom, my posts above were aimed at the others who implied it was my fault. Rob3rt, it's not pedantry at all.

Origamist, your imagined scenario is certainly possible, but I think it's the combination of the two given his parting comment at the end. I reckon he would have gone ballistic anyway, and at least tried to run me off the road.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jul 2010)

crumpetman said:


> Pointing out to someone that they are doing something illegal and dangerous to their own safety and those around them IS NOT a provocation. /
> 
> 
> > Provocation isn't black and white unfortunately.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I'm quite happy with what and how you posted, Magnatom, my posts above were aimed at the others who implied it was my fault.



I didn't think you were, just thought I'd clarify to avoid misunderstandings!


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Jul 2010)

Mikey: That disgusting individual was a danger to all around him and you did precisely the right thing in advising him not to use his phone.
I simply cannot believe some of the victim blaming I'm reading here. 
One thing though, when you see trouble coming, as it came here, get off your 'bent: you're too vulnerable down there and unable to defend yourself.
You must take that video to the Police.


----------



## QuinnDexter (7 Jul 2010)

In situations like this, especially when videoing it you should be restrained and if attacked in anyway that would result in physical damage to yourself, you are legally entitled to defend yourself. However I would have just turned the video off, go around the corner and knocked the white beared fecker out. Then get his keys off him and put them down the nearest drain. 

You would have the video evidence to uphold any argument that he attacked you and you feared for your life. 

I'll be on the look out for him.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I'm quite happy with what and how you posted, Magnatom, my posts above were aimed at the others who implied it was my fault. Rob3rt, it's not pedantry at all.
> 
> Origamist, your imagined scenario is certainly possible, but I think it's the combination of the two given his parting comment at the end. I reckon he would have gone ballistic anyway, and at least tried to run me off the road.



Mikey maybe I worded my response unclear of my actual opinions if what happened. I am not saying the incident is your fault however you entered into a situation you knew could end up like this when it was avoidable and you still have had video evidence for prosecution. Whatever the chances or expected outcome ultimately you knew this could blow up.

In response to the pedantic comment I was referring to the definition of provoke, I.e to incite anger. Therefore me being pedantic for a moment, not you.

As 400bhp points out provocation isn't black and white. Since many things said can incite anger for different people. Where do you draw the line? If you had said hello mate do you think the same events would have occurred.

Provoking is probly too strong a word to use here I guess since its often associated with being abuse and totally out of order so I apologise for the use of a word with such strong connotations. But technically the use of the word isn't incorrect to my understanding.


----------



## Jezston (7 Jul 2010)

I love all the people on this thread popping in to have a go at someone for something they disagree with - that being having a go at someone for something they disagree with.

Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## MacB (7 Jul 2010)

Driver - ludicrous reaction and needs to be reported

Mikey - not sure about the filtering in front of the van, I'd have thought waiting in line was more practical in that situation. The queue seemed to be truck, van, car and then you. You could see that there was no way through the middle to the front but chose to go through as far as you could and then cut back in. This gets you beyond two vehicles who are then going to try and go past you again. As a driver I wouldn't have reacted as the van driver did, nor would I have been on the phone. But I would have considered your cycling poor and overly agressive for little gain. I'd probably have given you a little shake of the head the same as I give to drivers at times.


----------



## e-rider (7 Jul 2010)

going in and out of the traffic like that isn't the safest thing to do - no excuse for this guys behaviour though - what a cock$ucker


----------



## Twiggy (7 Jul 2010)

Dear oh dear, that's rather sickening. 
Spitting can spread so many things, so many nasty things. Using a vehical to threaten too, that's nasty, then after running a red light coming back to hit you, before realising there are too many witnesses and a camera running and thinking better of it....

Gah, anyone who can't control their temper to that degree shouldn't be on the road, they should be getting help, CBT might help this individual, or ECT if that doesn't work.


----------



## lit (7 Jul 2010)

> I provoked it? I invited it? I think not, that is contemptible posting. There is no excuse for that behaviour, ever. Nor for you suggesting it's my fault.


Provoked is most probably the wrong word but sometimes disrection is the better part of valour, if I see someone on the phone whilst driving I tend to keep out their way and just make a note of their number etc etc and report if to roadsafe later on (though I assume they can't issue fines/points etc based on third party reports).

This guy would have probably kicked off however you said it but this really was like stiring a wasps nest so to speak. If I was in your shoes I would have just made sure it was on film and left it at that.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

I'm quite happy with my filtering there, thanks, it's the A2 in rush hour and a Zimzum special. You'd wait around forever if you didn't filter. Besides, on the occasions the traffic was a little clearer I was up to 25 each time. The only reason the truck got a little further ahead was because I was delayed talking to monkey granddad.


----------



## Jezston (7 Jul 2010)

Mikey - so have you reported him to the police yet? As others have said, the guy needs to be charged, and you'll need to report it asap. The most you can get out of Roadsafe would be a thank you letter from what I've read.


----------



## AndyCarolan (7 Jul 2010)

Nasty weirdo... obviously has major issues. I'm feel that he needs professional help urgently for his own safety and that of others. 

Well done for capturing it on film and keeping your cool BM


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

Jezston said:


> Mikey - so have you reported him to the police yet? As others have said, the guy needs to be charged, and you'll need to report it asap. The most you can get out of Roadsafe would be a thank you letter from what I've read.



Not yet, but I'm going to. Roadsafe are pretty good actually - they're not about penalties, but are trying to change behaviour through letters. I think Gaz was impressed with them, and they've certainly been willing to engage with me. They encouraged me to report this one as assault, btw.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

p.s. one of the big bonuses of Roadsafe for youtubers is that drivers get sent a link to their video. LOL!


----------



## Riding in Circles (7 Jul 2010)

You provoked it Mikey, you were on the road on a funny bike, what were you thinking?


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

LMAO! Yeah, you could be right. I'm often told how I should get a car, usually by some chav-inna-jalopy that's worth less than my front wheel.


----------



## MacB (7 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I'm quite happy with my filtering there, thanks, it's the A2 in rush hour and a Zimzum special. You'd wait around forever if you didn't filter. Besides, on the occasions the traffic was a little clearer I was up to 25 each time. The only reason the truck got a little further ahead was because I was delayed talking to monkey granddad.



Mikey, you're pretty happy with everything you do and that's fine. If I filter in that manner I would be well aware that I was liable to cause offence. That doesn't mean I don't do it but I'd maybe attempt some 'charm', rather than a lecture, to ease my cutting back in. 

It's probably best you're not in a car as you display a lot of the attitudes that lead to poor driving as well.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

That sort of post is a little beneath you! Hope you have a much better, nay lovely evening.


----------



## gaz (7 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Not yet, but I'm going to. Roadsafe are pretty good actually - they're not about penalties, but are trying to change behaviour through letters. I think Gaz was impressed with them, and they've certainly been willing to engage with me. They encouraged me to report this one as assault, btw.



Very much so. If you listen to them, use the system appropriately and have a good manor then they are very friendly and they want to help.


----------



## Origamist (7 Jul 2010)

Like BM, I don't worry too much about filtering in front or cars in most high-density traffic scenarios, but I would be more circumspect when plonking myself directly in front of a driver I'd just chastised for using his mobile. I'm cautious in that respect.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2010)

I personally don't push forward when there are only a few cars ahead. I don't see it gains me any advantage and it tends to avoid situations where drivers get annoyed/grumpy etc. Better to sit in primary a few cars back rather than to sit primary'ish near one car back, in my opinion.


----------



## taxing (7 Jul 2010)

Spitting is disgusting. It would have been one thing for him to tell you to mind your own business, but spitting? Urgh.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

Origamist said:


> Like BM, I don't worry too much about filtering in front or cars in most high-density traffic scenarios, but I would be more circumspect when plonking myself directly in front of a driver I'd just chastised for using his mobile. I'm cautious in that respect.



That's a fair point - I agree, I usually am too. I wasn't particularly worried at the time as I'd been pretty polite and non-confrontational, and pointed out the camera.


----------



## Origamist (7 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> I personally don't push forward when there are only a few cars ahead. I don't see it gains me any advantage and it tends to avoid situations where drivers get annoyed/grumpy etc. Better to sit in primary a few cars back rather than to sit primary'ish near one car back, in my opinion.



If the road ahead is clear, yes, sit a few cars back at the lights - but if traffic is snarled up after the junction, there's little point waiting 4/5 cars back in primary. Different situations, different approaches.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> I personally don't push forward when there are only a few cars ahead. I don't see it gains me any advantage and it tends to avoid situations where drivers get annoyed/grumpy etc. Better to sit in primary a few cars back rather than to sit primary'ish near one car back, in my opinion.



Well, sometimes I'm with you, and I'm quite happy to sit behind. That's not usually the best approach in London rush hour though. I'm not sure how busy your commute gets, but it rarely seems as dense as the traffic I tend to experience. This particular day and traffic situation had me leaving behind hundreds and hundreds of cars, as any Old Kent Road commuter will tell you.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Well, sometimes I'm with you, and I'm quite happy to sit behind. That's not usually the best approach in London rush hour though. I'm not sure how busy your commute gets, but it rarely seems as dense as the traffic I tend to experience. This particular day and traffic situation had me leaving behind hundreds and hundreds of cars, as any Old Kent Road commuter will tell you.




Aye, but in that particular section it didn't look too dense. Space behind you and ahead of the lights. I'd have probably hung back. But, it is of course a matter of preference and in no way mitigates his response!!

Now, for traffic density on my commute, just look for my filtering video...


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jul 2010)

You'd have had to see more of the road to realise that I, and every other cyclist there filtered. You would have too, IMO.

We get that sort of density almost all the time, with many cyclists, and drivers used to being passed by two wheelers in a flood either side of their cars.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> You'd have had to see more of the road to realise that I, and every other cyclist there filtered. You would have too, IMO.
> 
> We get that sort of density almost all the time, with many cyclists, and drivers used to being passed by two wheelers in a flood either side of their cars.




I don't doubt you would be filtering further on. I have made the conscious decision in the past not to filter past a small queue at lights despite knowing that there is a larger queue 100m further on. I feel safer filtering past them once I've reach the longer queue than the shorter queue, and overall delaying the pass doesn't make any significant difference to my progress.

Where this might make a difference is if there are lots of lights (with short green phases) and lots of little queues. Might be the case here, of course.


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Jul 2010)

What a cock.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Aye, I can never quite understand folk who say they would have hit him first. I have a good job and a family to look after etc. A criminal record would be a disaster for me! Therefore, my default is to never lash out first. Defend, absolutely, and if that means reacting to a punch in such a way that he hits the deck like a tonne of bricks wondering what hit him (yes judo has it's uses) then I will do.




Sometimes you have to get your retaliation in first, for your own safety, based on a sober assesment of the risk and threat. Failing to do so on the contact sports field earlier in life saw me take a stay in a high dependency unit and left me with with permanently impaired faculties. His first punch knocked me out cold and then he put the boot in.....


----------



## shrew (7 Jul 2010)

at the end of the day people on phones are a hazard and get people killed, sadly , i hate seening people drive and talk on mobiles and if a friend does it i emo at them and tell them to put the phone down or stop so i can get out.

a few of my friends have stopped doing it because of that, its not like people really need to use them while driving.

report him imo, i would have.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> You'd have had to see more of the road to realise that I, and every other cyclist there filtered. You would have too, IMO.
> 
> We get that sort of density almost all the time, with many cyclists, and drivers used to being passed by two wheelers in a flood either side of their cars.



I used to commute down there all the time (now use the Greenwich road cos the A2 is just jammed all the way even if you filter  and filtering is the only way to get down it. As I recall there are 3 lanes at that first set of lights with the right hand one being a right turn. I used to (when possible) take primary in the middle lane to make filtering down the centre easier between the two sets of lights.

B*****ks I'm waffling . Basically BM, as someone who commuted down the A2 for over 10 years, there's absolutely nothing wrong with your filtering or attitude. The guy is a prize idiot and should at least get a fine.


----------



## CopperBrompton (7 Jul 2010)

A clear case of assault, with good video evidence: definitely report it.

While not in any way suggesting that you provoked or deserved it, I would nonetheless observe that there are nutters out there (as your clip demonstrates) and I do feel that sooner or later you're going to tell off the wrong person and end up getting hurt.


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (7 Jul 2010)

What a lovely man he was. 

I very much admire your restraint; regrettably I may have resorted to mindless violence thus incriminated myself with my own camera footage


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2010)

I would have filtered in the exact same way. Cutting in is part and parcel of busy traffic commuting. However, I would not have put myself in front of the van driver after pointing out that he was on his mobile phone. He was riled enough at the comment (given in the normal non confrontational bentmikey style) cutting in to him looked like you were making a point and taking the piss.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2010)

That was epic restraint on your part. Good man.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Jul 2010)

report the peanut !

Personally i would not have filtered but i do not know the road and in fact i can count on my fingers the number of times a year i would need to on my route so i cannot offer any advice on the merits of filtering.

Having had a similar experience pre camera days i hope that the footage gets you some joy with the plod.


----------



## DrSquirrel (7 Jul 2010)

Moodyman said:


> Agree with 4F - you do invite them Mikey with your phone comments.
> 
> Unless you're the police, I'd ignore and get on with it.



Not really.

Police aren't going to bother, and there is less of them than the general Public.

And it's us that stand to lose out because of these drivers.

This would be "inviting" as much as pointing it out to anyone that is doing something illegal.


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Jul 2010)

The ONLY legal justification for assault is when defending yourself.

Spitting at someone and threatening them because they mentioned you were commiting an offence are no justifications for gobbing at someone (assault) and threatening them S5/S4 POA.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jul 2010)

crumpetman said:


> Pointing out to someone that they are doing something illegal and dangerous to their own safety and those around them IS NOT a provocation. If BM had said something abusive to the van man or something unrelated to the phone usage then yes that would be a provocation.
> 
> Just because something bad happens after you speak to someone it does not automatically mean that you provoked them.


Its not provocation for any sane person but he was a nutter, being on a bike is enough provocation for some nutters . Personally I'd rather not risk the comment but if BM wants to, its his prerogative; the van driver was well out of order.


----------



## Vincealot (7 Jul 2010)

I didnt expect him to come running back like that. I know I'm the nicest person in the world but in my proffesion I'd of reacted to such a threat of voilence and used some of my mma/grappling moves on his ass!

Well done tho mikey for keeping your cool. Spitting is the worst kind of assualt. He could be ridden with disease! I've worked as a steward at various footy grounds eg Old trafford, wembely and I've unfortunatly been spat at quite a few times. Oh I forgot while working at an Oasis concert I got piss in a cup thrown at me also


----------



## HLaB (7 Jul 2010)

Vincealot said:


> Oh I forgot while working at an Oasis concert I got piss in a cup thrown at me also


Was that by Noel or Liam ?


----------



## Headgardener (7 Jul 2010)

IMO mike did nothing wrong, apart maybe from pulling in front of the driver, as when he asked the guy to put his phone down he could not have forseen what the out come of his request would be. I also think that you showed remarkable restraint when he returned and threatened you. As everybody says report it and keep on at the police until you get a result.


----------



## steve52 (7 Jul 2010)

one day i may meet him and i sure i shall have to use resonalble force to defend myself! i look forward to it


----------



## Bollo (7 Jul 2010)

Taking it to plod, BM?


----------



## sheddy (7 Jul 2010)

I think this video is a candidate for that Rudetube(?) TV programme (not exactly sure what its called)


----------



## hackbike 666 (7 Jul 2010)

That's awful mate...Im on your side...Im fed up with these mobile phone wielding idiots.

I class that sort of behaviour worse than red light jumping as it compromises everybodies safety.


----------



## Mick (7 Jul 2010)

You have to report it - if for no other reason than to see whether the Police are really that bothered about crime against the person. Personally I think the UK has been lost to the neanderthal knuckle draggers but since a cull would not meet HMG approval (well, not that they'd publicly admit), you do have a duty to defend the higher ground. And seeing as you're giving them pretty solid evidence... I did try to check the MID to see if white-van-man's mobile cave was insured but that part of the site is currently down for maintenance.


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (7 Jul 2010)

> He didn't run a red light either.


Yes he did.


----------



## hackbike 666 (7 Jul 2010)

Mick said:


> Personally I think the UK has been lost to the Neanderthal knuckle dragger's but since a cull would not meet HMG approval (well, not that they'd publicly admit),



Agree 100%


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2010)

That footage is convincing for me, and BM was there after all as a witness

Driving on a mobile is an offence that endangers others, civic duty to do something about it


----------



## hackbike 666 (8 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> That footage is convincing for me, and BM was there after all as a witness
> 
> Driving on a mobile is an offence that endangers others, civic duty to do something about it



They should clamp down on it because it's not acceptable...not doing anything is sending out the wrong signals.


----------



## Ste T. (8 Jul 2010)

All in all I think you got off light mate. I'll say two words. Kenneth Noye. Knifed a man to death because he saw the guy shaking his head at him after he(Noye) cut him up at a junction.
These mental cases are amongst us all the time and I'm suprised we don't have encounters like this more often.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jul 2010)

Ste T. said:


> All in all I think you got off light mate. I'll say two words. Kenneth Noye. Knifed a man to death because he saw the guy shaking his head at him after he(Noye) cut him up at a junction.
> These mental cases are amongst us all the time and I'm suprised we don't have encounters like this more often.



Good point. If I remember correctly, Kenneth Noye, after he murdered the motorist, managed to have his motor "disappeared" by his dodgy pals before fleeing to Spain where he lived for some considerable while before he was ultimately fingered and brought to justice. There are some very strange people out there. The spitter is one of them. 

Please do your best to nail him.


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 Jul 2010)

Noye himself is a bit of a red-herring here. It wasn't really a road-rage attack at all: the victim was known to him, and it was actually a drugs war thing. But it suited both defence and prosecution to keep these facts from the jury (the prosecution felt sympathy for the victim would be reduced if it was known he was a drug dealer, and the defence felt that the jury would be more likely to convict if they knew there was bad blood between the two men), so it was reported as a road-rage incident.

But that doesn't alter the fact that there _are_ nutters out there who will casually knife someone over the slightest thing, including road-rage incidents:
http://search.bbc.co.uk/search?go=toolbar&q=motorist+stabbed

Reporting people with video evidence makes sense, but confronting them and insulting them is certainly not without risk.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jul 2010)

You are probably right Ben.

Here is a take by a newspaper. It is pure Hollywood.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/theobserver/2001/feb/25/features.magazine37


----------



## gb155 (8 Jul 2010)

Assault. Police.Thats SHOCKING !


----------



## Vikeonabike (8 Jul 2010)

Sorry for being late, in on this one...computer problems..

Anyway BM Report please.....you really need to find a cycling friendly copper local to you....make some enquiries...Magnatom you could do with the same really!



Stephen-D said:


> WOW man, the restraint you have, if I saw him coming round the corner running straight at with a clenched fist it would have been tempted to smack him one first.
> 
> Good on you, disgusting individual who needs taught a lesson, I would definitely report him.



I fully agree, although I can't view the video, it would appear there is more than one offence here! 






Crankarm said:


> The fact that he came back to you, clearly shows he wanted to intimidate you so possibly a public order offence s.5?
> 
> Report it but I shouldn't think the police will do anything ........ as you are a cyclist, well recumbent rider actually.



Not Section 5. It's an assault. He doesn't actually have to hit you to commit an assault. If he hits you it's Battery. 
Crank, the only reason the local Police won't do anything is because of that funny accent BM has, nothing to do with him being on two wheels..


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2010)

crumpetman said:


> Pointing out to someone that they are doing something illegal and dangerous to their own safety and those around them IS NOT a provocation.



You are absolutely correct if addressing a sane and normal person. 

However when addressing a nutter as this bloke certainly was you never know what reaction you are going to get. I have had a fruitcake jump out of the car and come running down the road shouting "you ******** come here" just for a sarcastic "thanks" after he cut me up.


----------



## Herbie (8 Jul 2010)

I agree with everyone.This guy needs a visit from the boys in blue asap.What a tube of a human being.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (8 Jul 2010)

4F said:


> You are absolutely correct if addressing a sane and normal person.
> 
> However when addressing a nutter as this bloke certainly was you never know what reaction you are going to get. I have had a fruitcake jump out of the car and come running down the road shouting "you ******** come here" just for a sarcastic "thanks" after he cut me up.



Unfortunately they don't have "nutter" tattooed on their foreheads and "hazardous driver" or "flammable temper" warning signs on the back of their vehicle so one doesn't find out until after addressing them


----------



## martynjc1977 (8 Jul 2010)

The driver needs some help with his anger issues, and spitting is just wrong. Think you where lucky the guy restrained himself from getting physical he looked on the edge. As for winding the guy up I personally see nothing wrong in pointing out that using the phone is illegal, but it was probably the final thing that pushed the guy to the next level, Think you just need to be carefull who you speak to when your out and about Mikey, you never know someones state of mind at that time and what they will do when pushed.


----------



## Evilcat (8 Jul 2010)

Late into this. Spitting is not just wrong, it is assault. The guy needs a visit from the police pronto.

EC


----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2010)

making someone think they might be attacked is assault

test case was someone giving a copper evils through a closed window


----------



## goo_mason (8 Jul 2010)

Yep - Lothian Buses drivers are issued with 'spit kits' so the police can DNA-test the saliva to help in catching & charging the offender with assault.


----------



## g00se (8 Jul 2010)

goo_mason said:


> Yep - Lothian Buses drivers are issued with 'spit kits' so the police can DNA-test the saliva to help in catching & charging the offender with assault.



Reminds me of a good 15-20 years ago - I was once in a bus where the driver pulled up by the kerb, waited for a bunch of lads to walk past, opened the door and spat at them from the drivers seat! Then closed the doors and carried on with his route....


----------



## DrSquirrel (8 Jul 2010)

User3143 said:


> He did, Ian got it spot on. Making a comment like that and then pulling in front of the driver you are just asking for trouble. He didn't run a red light either. He was already through it.
> 
> Why filter only two vehicles in front?



Do you always have to filter to the front? Is that even safe? Look at the space of the next "move" ahead, box van and car - the gap isn't great + motorbike in front.

I can see what you are _trying_ to say about pulling in front, but it still does nothing to invite being assaulted. They weren't moving so it isn't "being cut up".

Maybe he didn't run a red light, but he ran an amber - he even accelerated away whilst it was on amber so never intended to stop (iirc it can be an offence to go through an amber light, although realistically not enforced - would prefer someone else to confirm this).


----------



## BentMikey (8 Jul 2010)

He defo did run a red light - the light changes before his front wheels cross the line.


----------



## DrSquirrel (8 Jul 2010)

I was purposely avoiding suggesting either, considering running an amber wasn't any better in this situation (the _maybe_ was supposed to be for red and amber).


----------



## hackbike 666 (8 Jul 2010)

goo_mason said:


> Yep - Lothian Buses drivers are issued with 'spit kits' so the police can DNA-test the saliva to help in catching & charging the offender with assault.




That's why I feel sorry for bus drivers,they must meet some right $h1theads.


----------



## ramses (8 Jul 2010)

Have you tried reporting on here? They will send a report to the police for you.

http://www.stop-smidsy.org.uk/

What a vile creature that t*sser was. He needs locking up.

Have you told the police? Do you have an update on the situation?


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (8 Jul 2010)

What a disgusting little man - why don't you contact a couple of news organisations with the footage - sot of item that would make the news - hope the police take action.


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2010)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Unfortunately they don't have "nutter" tattooed on their foreheads and "hazardous driver" or "flammable temper" warning signs on the back of their vehicle so one doesn't find out until after addressing them



Which is the point I was making in my first post on the subject



4F said:


> I agree that that was an apalling reaction from the driver but also I agree that you are making yourself a target with the constant phone comments which seems to irrate certain nutcases. Yes it is wrong and yes it is dangerous but at the end of the day the police / courts are the only ones who are ever going to be able to stop their use.
> 
> *I do worry that one day some plank is going to take real offence and use their car as the weapon.*


----------



## itchyrider (8 Jul 2010)

The guy cycling could of been a worker for the met? i know he said "i'm going to report to the police" But you just never know who people are??


----------



## 2Loose (8 Jul 2010)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> What a disgusting little man - why don't you contact a couple of news organisations with the footage - sot of item that would make the news - hope the police take action.



Oooh, would be PUNISHMENT for being a nasty, nasty little man.

Sorry to see that BM, good on you for 'alerting' him to his law breaking. Shame the knuckle dragger had a mental age of two.


----------



## Ian Johnson (8 Jul 2010)

He was a nasty little jerk, you asked him to put the phone away which was said in a friendly non aggressive way , but then he tried to bully with his van, the trigger for the situation was then calling him a dumbass imo,he reacted by spitting, Insecure man this one, I feel sorry for him actually


----------



## hackbike 666 (8 Jul 2010)

I don't feel sorry for him...there are some very nasty scumbags out there,he's one of them...I had something similar due to a cars poor positioning because the twat couldn't concentrate when using him mobile phone and the moron came after me.


----------



## Bollo (8 Jul 2010)

Police yet, BM?


----------



## giantneil (15 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Seen this one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=o2byQ8LrCRw
> 
> I reported him to roadsafe already, so he'll get to see himself online. Should I go further and press assault charges? It's not a company vehicle unfortunately, so there's no boss to call him in.


----------



## giantneil (15 Jul 2010)

what a horrible get. youve got his reg, report him to the big boss,, the police. thats a definate assault,, the shoot bag


----------



## addictfreak (17 Jul 2010)

Have just watched the clip. What an peanut!

First off you must report him, its clear road rage. Spitting at someone is assault not to mention being utterly disgusting.

Something that surprised me was the reaction of the cyclists next to you. Not one of raised an eyebrow. I would have been off my bike and at your defence, would also have given you my details as a witness.


----------



## Archie (18 Jul 2010)

Have just watched the clip.

Have then read the thread. 

Wondering why we haven't heard the result of the complaint to the Police yet.


----------



## Tinuts (18 Jul 2010)

addictfreak said:


> Something that surprised me was the reaction of the cyclists next to you. Not one of raised an eyebrow. I would have been off my bike and at your defence, would also have given you my details as a witness.


Doesn't surprise me. I've observed the ability of many cyclists to intently ignore any confrontation between a "fellow" cyclist and a moton on a number of occasions.


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Sep 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I'm quite happy with my filtering there, thanks, it's the A2 in rush hour and a Zimzum special. You'd wait around forever if you didn't filter. Besides, on the occasions the traffic was a little clearer I was up to 25 each time. The only reason the truck got a little further ahead was because I was delayed talking to monkey granddad.



I've only just noticed this now! Wasn't aware I had a reputation for filtering!!!!! What am I doing wrong????


----------



## BentMikey (12 Sep 2010)

Oh, nothing, it was a reference to your several comments back on C+ to the anti-filter brigade about how you'd be forever in London if you waited in line with the cars, or words to that effect.Police complaint is ongoing, I'll post again when I get some useful news.


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Sep 2010)

Wow - great memory skills there!

Got to agree though, filtering in London is a required skill, I sometimes wonder what on earth people are doing when they sit in a queue of traffic, how the hell do they get anywhere???


----------



## Peter10 (12 Sep 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Report it but I shouldn't think the police will do anything ........ *as you are a cyclist*, well recumbent rider actually.



No they would do something. I hate immature remarks like that.

*Met non-emergency reporting line: 0300-123-12-12* Easy as that to report such crimes.


----------



## tongskie01 (12 Sep 2010)

betty swollocks said:


> Mikey: That disgusting individual was a danger to all around him and you did precisely the right thing in advising him not to use his phone.
> I simply cannot believe some of the victim blaming I'm reading here.
> One thing though, when you see trouble coming, as it came here, get off your 'bent: you're too vulnerable down there and unable to defend yourself.
> You must take that video to the Police.



a stamp to his chest with those bent legs will probably break his ribs.....specially if you got carbon fibre soles/cleats..


----------



## Vikeonabike (13 Sep 2010)

Spitting is disgusting...
In my line of work I get assaulted in many different ways... from verbal abuse to being punched, kicked, pushed, grabbed etc. There is no way anybody ever gets away with spitting at me. Guaranteed to be arrested whatever the situation. A person is more likely to get away with punching me!
Mickey this should really be reported to the police...most think like I do and can't stand spitting! 

Added to that you have 3 points for using a mobile, 3 points for running a read light and a possible Section 4 Public order offence!..


----------



## BentMikey (13 Sep 2010)

Vike, thanks, yes it was reported some time ago and is in progress. I do listen to you guys.


----------



## benb (13 Sep 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> ... 3 points for running a read light ...



What, one of these:


----------



## Vikeonabike (13 Sep 2010)

benb said:


> What, one of these:



Even Spell Check wouldn't have helped!


----------



## downfader (13 Sep 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Vike, thanks, yes it was reported some time ago and is in progress. I do listen to you guys.




Buy me cheetos..! Buy me cheeeeetos...! _Buyyy meeeee.....

 _


----------

